# Light recommendation for 60cm low tech tank



## aec34 (23 Mar 2021)

I’m going round in circles so time to ask for advice...
I think I’ve settled on getting an ADA 60p tank - but what are my best options for lights? I’ve really got no plans to ever go CO2, so don’t need to blast the tank. Dimmable would be useful I guess.

Aesthetically the set up will not be the very clean ADA look, since space means I need to go for a HoB filter. This might seem like a funny set up, but it seems the nearest best option (Dennerle 55 litre scaper tank) is too deep front to back for the space it is going in. 

Thoughts appreciated.


----------



## FishKeeper55 (23 Mar 2021)

If you on budget I would recommend Nicrew Classic Led Plus HO Planted, problem is is out of stock at this moment same as lot of other cheaper options out there, Nicrew does some good light but there is so many versions 
Amazon product

Failing that chihiros always gets a good vote and get a dimmer
​


----------



## aec34 (24 Mar 2021)

Brill, thanks - any recommendations for which Chihiros in non-CO2? 
Did have a quick search and quickly got into light spectrum which is a bit bamboozling - I just want undemanding plants to grow happily


----------



## Wookii (24 Mar 2021)

aec34 said:


> Brill, thanks - any recommendations for which Chihiros in non-CO2?
> Did have a quick search and quickly got into light spectrum which is a bit bamboozling - I just want undemanding plants to grow happily



WRGB II 60 - its what I have over my low tech. It works for high tech too, but you can set the light to any intensity you want - I run mine at about 50-60% with lots of floating plants:






						WRGB 2 - WRGB series LED lighting system - Shanghai Ogino Biotechnology Co.,Ltd
					






					www.chihiros.cn
				





Or you could try the step down "RGB A601 Plus" - though I've not personally tried it, it should be cheaper:






						RGB A PLIS series LED SYSTEM - RGB A PLUS LED lighting system - Shanghai Ogino Biotechnology Co.,Ltd
					

New edition




					www.chihiros.cn


----------



## Jonnywylie (24 Mar 2021)

Could always run twinstar or chihiros WRGB 2 etc but on a lower power.


----------



## FishKeeper55 (24 Mar 2021)

If you go for chihiros make sure it has a white channel is well, so would be wrgb and not the rgb, I did try rgb lights on tank and hated it, plants and fish colours was superb but just to much contrast for me, with just rgb is very hard to get the white colour that doesn't look to blueish, well at least for my eyes. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wookii (24 Mar 2021)

I'd advised the opposite - its the inclusion of white LED's that can tend to wash out the colours so much. Those light units with the dedicated 3 channel RGB LED chips (WRGB II, Vivid II, RGB A Plus, ADA RGB Solar 1, ADA Aquasky RGB etc) give far superior colour rendition.

With the ADA variants you are stuck with a fixed colour setting, but with the Chihiros units you can control each channel individually, so there is no reason for the light to look blueish, as you have infinite control over the colour temperature - they can be made to give a very warm colour rendition if that is a preferred look.

It can take a bit of getting used to, I will agree there - but its a bit like moving from VHS to 4K HDR . . .


----------



## aec34 (24 Mar 2021)

Thanks, lots to think about. I just run simple white leds on my tanks at the mo


----------



## aec34 (24 Mar 2021)

...and any good recommendations that I don’t need a phone to control? I’m a Luddite at heart


----------



## Wookii (24 Mar 2021)

aec34 said:


> ...and any good recommendations that I don’t need a phone to control? I’m a Luddite at heart



Go the ADA route then with the Aquasky RGB the, it’ll match your tank and that only has an on/off switch 😉


----------



## aec34 (25 Mar 2021)

Yeah, I can’t stomach Aquasky prices.
Pondering this:
Amazon product

Or a Dennerle Trocal.

EDIT: have been spending some quality time on the tutorial threads and I think I’m getting to the bottom of how much light I actually need now, and this is starting to get less stressful


----------



## erwin123 (29 Mar 2021)

2020 Waterproof Programmed 60cm LED Fish Tank Light Aquarium Light With Sunrise And Sunset Colorful Luminous Mode Fish Tank Controller reef | Lazada Singapore
					

"Buy 2020 Waterproof Programmed 60cm LED Fish Tank Light Aquarium Light With Sunrise And Sunset Colorful Luminous Mode Fish Tank Controller reef online at Lazada. Discount prices and promotional sale on all. Free Shipping."




					www.lazada.sg
				




if you have a local retailer for this light from Siroka its really good value. I bought it for the sunrise/sunset setting (also has a moonlight setting). 

It cost me about 23.50GBP for a 60cm 32w LED with integrated timer for sunrise/sunset/moonlight and variable intensity settings 10%-100%.  i've been using it for a few months and no issues so far.


----------

